# Graphite Drawing Techniques



## bandanjaiswal (Sep 20, 2013)

Graphite is the most commom drawing medium i the field of drawing. It mostly comes in the form of a pencil and is what most of us simply refer to as "pencil". Therefore a lot of graphite drawings are simply called pencil drawings but calling them graphite drawing will be much better than pencial drawing.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Where are the techniques?


----------

